# Ugly out, let's paint



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Since it's so ugly out I got in the mood to paint a little. Guess who my inspiration was


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

That is darling! So good! I'm impressed


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Edith - that is SO adorable. I had no idea you were so talented!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a great painting!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww I love it!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Johita said:


> Since it's so ugly out I got in the mood to paint a little. Guess who my inspiration was


Edith! I LOVE your painting! :wub::wub: Oh, my goodness, what a sweet and wonderful painting to light up such a cloudy day.:tender:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is beautiful , love it , love the colors , perfect , i can see why u would be inspired.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Edith, you have so many talents!!! I LOVE your painting...Aolani looks just as adorable as he is in real life...you captured his expression really well!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> That is darling! So good! I'm impressed


Thank you - I'm flattered that you are impressed 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Edith - that is SO adorable. I had no idea you were so talented!


Aww thanks Linda. Every now and then I get a little inspired and sometimes a get a good painting.



Cosy said:


> That's a great painting!


 Thank you Brit 



michellerobison said:


> Aww I love it!


 Thank you Michelle, coming from such a talented person this means a lot. 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Edith! I LOVE your painting! :wub::wub: Oh, my goodness, what a sweet and wonderful painting to light up such a cloudy day.:tender:


Aww, thanks Marie. Yes, this painting helped to brighten up my day too. I'm glad you like it :wub:



uniquelovdolce said:


> that is beautiful , love it , love the colors , perfect , i can see why u would be inspired.


Thank you Liza. I didn't know what else to do in the background so I left it as is - I think the colors are enough. The thing about painting is knowing when to stop - I find that sometimes I overdo it.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Edith, you have so many talents!!! I LOVE your painting...Aolani looks just as adorable as he is in real life...you captured his expression really well!


Aww thank you Nida for your sweet comment. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very good! You are an "artistinista"!:wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow that is really nice,Edith. You are so talented.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love it, Edith. I agree - you're so talented. A great photographer, writer, fluff trainer and knitter. Your talents know no bounds. :aktion033:And of course I adore your inspiration.:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili:Okay, you paint...I will watch. Yay for you. That is so loverly................:heart:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Edith, now that we all know another of your many talents, I think you should donate one of your "ugly out, lets paint" originals for the SM Rescue Raffle! (Ok, I'll admit. This suggestion is entirely for selfish reasons, because I would love to win one!:blush


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edith -- that's fabulous!!!! You're very talented.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job Edith, feel free to share more. whenever I see a painting I'm inspired to try a portrait too (never seems to get done thou). I think it would be a fun thread for us all to post a drawing of our pups.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love your painting!!! You are so talented~~~That is great of your beautiful baby!!! I had no idea, I am impressed!!!:chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Love it! I should have known you were an artist. You have such a good eye in your photos and even your virtual garden has an artistic look to it. lol


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Edith! How beautiful!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

aaaahhhh it's so adorable. What a great way to make the most of a stormy day.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Edith, you did a fantastic job on the painting! Love, love, love it! What a cute and expressive face! 

You're so talented! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow you are so talented, Edith!! This painting of Aolani is wonderful!! You captured his expression well!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Edith I wish you and Kat could meet, bet you would have alot in common.
LOVE the painting:aktion033:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Very good! You are an "artistinista"!:wub:


Thank you - I like that - artistinista :thumbsup:



chichi said:


> Wow that is really nice,Edith. You are so talented.


Thank you 



Snowbody said:


> I love it, Edith. I agree - you're so talented. A great photographer, writer, fluff trainer and knitter. Your talents know no bounds. :aktion033:And of course I adore your inspiration.:wub:


LOL, Sue, I don't know about write or trainer because I write in "Aolani" language most of the time when I tell hsi stories and trainer, well when Aolani and I both feel comfortable about him being around other dogs I know I have succeeded but for now we are totally a work in progress LOL. But thank you so much for your comment, it inspires us to get better.



Sylie said:


> :chili::chili::chili:Okay, you paint...I will watch. Yay for you. That is so loverly................:heart:


Thank you 



RudyRoo said:


> Edith, now that we all know another of your many talents, I think you should donate one of your "ugly out, lets paint" originals for the SM Rescue Raffle! (Ok, I'll admit. This suggestion is entirely for selfish reasons, because I would love to win one!:blush


LOL, Leigh I have donated something else handmade to the raffle. I was thinking about donating a painting too but I don't think I will be able to capture other furbabies as well as I captured Aolani. Though I wouldn't mind trying to capture your adorable Rudy if you don't mind. Of course, I will only share it with you if it comes out all right :blush:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Edith -- that's fabulous!!!! You're very talented.


Thank you Lynn 



Maglily said:


> Great job Edith, feel free to share more. whenever I see a painting I'm inspired to try a portrait too (never seems to get done thou). I think it would be a fun thread for us all to post a drawing of our pups.


I think this is a wonderful idea. I had no idea that you painted too. I would love to see your work and esp. those of your pups. I'm sure Kat would have a lot to contribute to that thread too.



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Love your painting!!! You are so talented~~~That is great of your beautiful baby!!! I had no idea, I am impressed!!!:chili:


Thank you. I've studied Aolani a lot (as I'm sure others have studied their pups) and sometimes find myself doodling his face at work too.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Love it! I should have known you were an artist. You have such a good eye in your photos and even your virtual garden has an artistic look to it. lol


 
LOL Crystal you crack me up. As for Garden of Times I am sort of boycotting it a little because I used 50,000 GT coins to expand my land and move stuff around and when I logged in the next day it was back to the size it was before I expanded and some of the stuff I had moved to the area that was expanded was in my storage box. Since then I have just been going in to help neighbors, accept and send gifts and use up the 60 points of energy. I wrote to them with the stuff they needed about my FB account and they wrote back that they needed it again and since then I haven't responded.



KAG said:


> Oh Edith! How beautiful!!!
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


Thank you Kerry


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> aaaahhhh it's so adorable. What a great way to make the most of a stormy day.


Thank you Mary. Yes, it was a nice way to spend a bit of my afternoon.



Alexa said:


> Edith, you did a fantastic job on the painting! Love, love, love it! What a cute and expressive face!
> 
> You're so talented! :thumbsup:
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thank you Alexandra. I'm glad you like it  



yeagerbum said:


> Wow you are so talented, Edith!! This painting of Aolani is wonderful!! You captured his expression well!


Thank you Sara for your sweet comment 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Edith I wish you and Kat could meet, bet you would have alot in common.
> LOVE the painting:aktion033:


Awww Paula, I wish for that too - it is one of my wishes to visit Dubai and maybe we can meet up there though I don't know when that wish will come true. Kat is really sweet and talented and I do find tha we like a lot of the same things. I am happy that you love the painting - kisses from Aolani to his dear Awntee Pauwa :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Edith, you are quite talented. Great job:thumbsup:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that is so great. Nice job, very cute.


----------

